# confused crapless on springs



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

okay so ive just spent about an hour searching and reading thru the sentra lowering springs sticky. im still VERY confused.i want to get tien springs.
I know that coilovers are much better but im sort of on a budget. I was wondering if I could get a set of tien s tech with kyb gr2. i know it may not handle as well, but will it work? thanks for your patience.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

As long as the spring are just replacement lowering springs, and not the coil over springs, they will work. You will see an improvement if your stock struts are shot, but the thing is that the springs alone are known to blow struts pretty quick. 
Just make sure that you get the right spring rate. If you dont know what the spring rate is for your car, go read the b14 1.6l turbo article in Nissan performance mag.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

you will see a marked worse ride. the GR-2 shocks are stock replacement shocks. with the s-tech (they lower 2 inches in front right?) the ride will be very bouncy. what you want to do is keep an eye on the classifides section and watch out for a set of hypercoil springs, and also buy KYB *AGX* shocks. they are adjustable and wont be bouncy, then you need koni bump stops and motivational rear mounts.

or you could just get tein baisic coil overs for $750. you will spend around the same amount for both set ups. and if you have no intention to track you car the bisics would be perfect. and you can lower them up to 2 some inches.


----------



## meangreen200sx (Dec 28, 2004)

nismo1.6 said:


> you will see a marked worse ride. the GR-2 shocks are stock replacement shocks. with the s-tech (they lower 2 inches in front right?) the ride will be very bouncy. what you want to do is keep an eye on the classifides section and watch out for a set of hypercoil springs, and also buy KYB *AGX* shocks. they are adjustable and wont be bouncy, then you need koni bump stops and motivational rear mounts.
> 
> or you could just get tein baisic coil overs for $750. you will spend around the same amount for both set ups. and if you have no intention to track you car the bisics would be perfect. and you can lower them up to 2 some inches.


my bad i meant the agx. also would tien S-tech or Eibach pro-kit be recommended with the AGX


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

ask radioaktiv, he had the sportlines and he now has the tein s-tech. he can tell you how the ride is.

its to bad you just missed the AGX group buy.


----------



## willembop (Sep 28, 2003)

*Tein Springs*

I just installed S-tech springs on my 98 Sentra SE 2.0. I already had AGX struts. They work together very well. I also installed ST sway bars at the same time. I'm very happy with the result. Ride is a bit stiffer than stock, but still quite reasonable for the street. The drop in front is about 2" -- really looks good. The drop in back is less than 1". I like the nose-down look very much, and the improved driving visibility is an extra benefit. (I'm not short, but the Sentra seat always seemed too low -- with the nose dropped down, the view is much better.) I haven't autocrossed on this new setup yet, but it feels very tight around neighborhood corners. I ran it through some dips and across speed bumps (at moderate speed) and there don't seem to be any problems with bottoming out.

Bill in San Diego




meangreen200sx said:


> okay so ive just spent about an hour searching and reading thru the sentra lowering springs sticky. im still VERY confused.i want to get tien springs.
> I know that coilovers are much better but im sort of on a budget. I was wondering if I could get a set of tien s tech with kyb gr2. i know it may not handle as well, but will it work? thanks for your patience.


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

nismo1.6 said:


> its to bad you just missed the AGX group buy.


*laugh* Just torture the guy now, whydontcha? *grin*

Regards,
Michael


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

so i was searching around on the net and i rememberd lews D2 coil overs. 

why not save up a few 100 more and go full coil over? you dont need to worry about bottoming out because the lowering wont affter wheel travle. and they look great too :thumbup: besides the basics they are the cheapest true coil overs out.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

nismo1.6 said:


> so i was searching around on the net and i rememberd lews D2 coil overs.
> 
> why not save up a few 100 more and go full coil over? you dont need to worry about bottoming out because the lowering wont affter wheel travle. and they look great too :thumbup: besides the basics they are the cheapest true coil overs out.


I'm very happy with the D2 coilover suspension. However, the manufacturer says not to drive when the temperature is below 49*F because the oil in the shocks is so thick that it can damage the internal valves. That's not much of a problem here in south Texas, fortunately. 

Lew


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

lshadoff said:


> I'm very happy with the D2 coilover suspension. However, the manufacturer says not to drive when the temperature is below 49*F because the oil in the shocks is so thick that it can damage the internal valves. That's not much of a problem here in south Texas, fortunately.
> 
> Lew


that poses quite a problem unless you live in texas or lower........

(lew, check the other thread for a question for a possible "fix" to this problem and tell me what you think.)


----------



## snipher (May 2, 2005)

*need lowering springs*



willembop said:


> I just installed S-tech springs on my 98 Sentra SE 2.0. I already had AGX struts. They work together very well. I also installed ST sway bars at the same time. I'm very happy with the result. Ride is a bit stiffer than stock, but still quite reasonable for the street. The drop in front is about 2" -- really looks good. The drop in back is less than 1". I like the nose-down look very much, and the improved driving visibility is an extra benefit. (I'm not short, but the Sentra seat always seemed too low -- with the nose dropped down, the view is much better.) I haven't autocrossed on this new setup yet, but it feels very tight around neighborhood corners. I ran it through some dips and across speed bumps (at moderate speed) and there don't seem to be any problems with bottoming out.
> 
> Bill in San Diego


 Hey i have the same car like yours,am thinking about getting the tein lowerings springs i think it drop 2.4" F 1.4 R not sure whats the best shocks i can get with these lowering springs.Do u think they will work fine with stock shocks?


----------



## willembop (Sep 28, 2003)

*Change my mind on S-tech springs*

After running the S-techs for a while, I decided they were too bouncy -- the fronts were bottoming out frequently. I put my stock springs back on. Then I saw the deal on the forums for Hyperco springs. Got a set of them, and they are much better. No bottoming. They only drop the car about an inch. I haven't tried them in an autocross yet, but I probably will next Sunday.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i can get another GB started on the AGX's if i have 5 or more :thumbup:


----------

